
TV Apps Hackathon - Hackfest - culo
http://www.hackfest.tv/
======
expathos
Hack Television - Brands and Briefs - TV Hackfest 2013, San Francisco

Second Screen is all the rage... Social TV, Multiplatform Engagement. Why?
Because consumers are media stacking while watching TV. Their attention is
being pulled during commercials. Brands have to find ways to get the eyeballs
back.

And who better to help than the Bay Area Transmedia community and Silicon
Valley hackers? With Google TV, Facebook and Twitter part of the event...

<http://www.hackfest.tv/northamerica>

------
expathos
Paul Carff - Sr Developer Advocate Google, Sylvain Carle - Platform Relations
Manager at Twitter and Prashant Sridharan - Facebook Developer Advocate also
on Jury!

